# Silkie Genetics



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 4 little silkies 2 white and 2 black. I had really wanted a little blue silkie what are my chances of breeding these and getting a blue or splash silkie?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty much zero if you are planning on white to black. If you do black to black and the black is not true black you can get blue and maybe splash.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Bummer. I think one if my whites is a rooster and both my blacks are hens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

